# Kevin Martin pictures (in uniform!)



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51157693&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51157690&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51157678&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51155272&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51155271&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51155249&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51155251&cdi=0


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

I hope K-Mart can perform this season. Looks like Rodney White aint comin to the Kings... Maybe Jon Barry will come


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

he looks to have the same body as prince maybe he will turn out the same or better


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>SacKings384</b>!
> I hope K-Mart can perform this season. Looks like Rodney White aint comin to the Kings... Maybe Jon Barry will come


You have the greatest avatar ever...


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Peja Vu</b>!
> 
> 
> You have the greatest avatar ever...


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Thx You can have it if you want, only fair after I took that Doug Christie one...


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> he looks to have the same body as prince maybe he will turn out the same or better


Lets hope he does. :gopray:

Does anyone think that he'll take Christies staring job next year???


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I've seen him play and I'd say that he's really raw, but he has the potential to contribute to the Kings the way that Doug Christie does right now.

Should turn out into a good NBA player and possible future starter/replacement for Christie.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> Does anyone think that he'll take Christies staring job next year???


He won't next year, that's for darn sure. However, like I said, he's probably Christie's replacement a few years down the line. My guess is that he'll be starting for the team by the time his rookie contract runs out.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

not right now maybe in 2-3 years but not now.


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

Doug is aging. Kevin was clearly drafted as his replacement, I can only hope that he fits in. I won't get too out of hand, and say K-Mart averages between he 5-7 ppg range...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

A few more...

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51163669&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51163034&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51158287&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51158238&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51158236&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51158235&cdi=0


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Martin will be a 20 ppg scorer in the NBA at some point in his career. Coming to a team like the Kings was perfect for him, quite honestly. 

The Kings also have the highest collection of "light-skinned" black men in the NBA. :laugh: 

I'm going to call Sacramento, team REDBONE, from now on.


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> 
> The Kings also have the highest collection of "light-skinned" black men in the NBA. :laugh:
> 
> I'm going to call Sacramento, team REDBONE, from now on.


:laugh:


----------



## Wade05 (Jul 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Martin will be a 20 ppg scorer in the NBA at some point in his career. Coming to a team like the Kings was perfect for him, quite honestly.
> 
> The Kings also have the highest collection of "light-skinned" black men in the NBA. :laugh:
> ...


:king: Thats awesome


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

> The Kings also have the highest collection of "light-skinned" black men in the NBA.


Mike Bibby, Kevin Martin, Doug Christie?

Anyway I don't think the NBA needs 2 players with the stupid nickname K-Mart.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

David Bluethenthal - Jewish/Black. He would be the 4th one.

And before they had Lawrence Funderburke, who was another light skinned black man.

It was a joke, not to be taken serious.


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*More!*

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51178882&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51178879&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51178877&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51178874&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51178871&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51178868&cdi=0

http://editorial.gettyimages.com/source/CFW/details_Pop.aspx?iid=51178885&cdi=0


----------

